# Nag Champa



## my2scents (Jul 31, 2011)

alot of folks seem to really like Nag Champa & it seems to soap well but, weird things happen during the cure,
strange unexplained discolorations , ugly leper like brown softer spots through the soap.
 Any body else have this problem?
I'm trying to figure out if its the Nag or if its the place I'm buying Nag from. 
maybe I need to try Nag from somwhere else.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 1, 2011)

I've soaped alot of nag champa and so far no issues.  My favourite is from bramble berry.


----------



## Catmehndi (Aug 1, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVe Nag Champa! I burn that in incense all the time - not everyone likes it though. I should get some of your soaps!!


----------



## shadowdancer (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used Bramble Berry's Nag Champa too, and haven't had any issues with it.  It does discolour the soap to a brown shade though, but that is in the notes when I buy the stuff anyway.  Other than that, it's not a problem with anything as you have described.  I have no troubles at all.


----------



## MrsFusion (Aug 2, 2011)

I've soap a lot of Nag too.  I just let it turn to it's nice light brown color.  People seem to love it here too!  I know I do


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 2, 2011)

hi, sorry to butt in, but is Nag Champa the fragrance that smells like Patchouli?
thanks loads


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> hi, sorry to butt in, but is Nag Champa the fragrance that smells like Patchouli?
> thanks loads


It's similar as it's very earthy. I use the one from BB with no problems.


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 2, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> trishwosere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks loads SB, I don't think I'll be bothering with this one then,- I love earthy smells but, there's something about patchouli that I definately dislike


----------



## misskittygirl (Aug 10, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> alot of folks seem to really like Nag Champa & it seems to soap well but, weird things happen during the cure,
> strange unexplained discolorations , ugly leper like brown softer spots through the soap.
> Any body else have this problem?
> I'm trying to figure out if its the Nag or if its the place I'm buying Nag from.
> maybe I need to try Nag from somwhere else.



I use it from WSP and LOVE it.  It does look hideous when you first cut it.  Weird greenish hues, softer than usual, but then starts to darken up to a beautiful brown.  Sells really well for me.


----------

